# 17 Things To Accelerate Your Learning Curve



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

> Just getting started? Here are 17 things I've done to accelerate my learning curve with wood, thought someone might find them useful. *Accelerate Your Learning Curve*


Read More *Here*:
http://www.routerforums.com/articles/17-things-to-accelerate-your-learning-curve/


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great article Tom!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great write up Tom.. should prove to be a valuable resource for many of our new readers and maybe a few of the old dogs can learn a new trick or two..


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Lots of great tips and things to think about here Tom. Thanks!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 What they all said Tom.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Excellent Tom...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great information Tom 

Love #17 . I have this feeling it's aimed at me , or maybe you guys are just making me paranoid lol


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Well done. thanks for taking the time to post it.
Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lots of good information Tom. I whole heartedly agree that gathering as much information as possible leads to easier projects with better results. There is no substitute for practice on a project. I build a prototype from pine before working with more expensive wood. This shows you any unexpected problems with the design or methods you use. Better to screw up on inexpensive materials!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

But Mike, I like pine! :grin:

Good job, Tom.

I saw a pic today of my mini split in the garage. This is year three. I love it. :grin:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

old55 said:


> +1 what they all said tom.


+2...


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Marvelous tips,Tom! Thanks for taking your time to post them! This forum is a great library of good knowledge and precious persons!!!!
Sid.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Number 3 just occurred to me two days ago. I started an ulta-simple project using MDF, and it took some of the stress out of screwing up. Thankfully I learned how dangerous MDF dust is before I started working with it.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

NEVER use MDF. It is a health hazard and few, if any, have a DC powerful enough to use it safely.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Great article, Tom ~ I have a folder on my hard drive named after you ... "Desert Rat Tom".

Bob


----------



## SimonHartropp (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Tom for compiling this wealth of advice.
Each tip is worth about four years of experience....
Simon
p.s. I may quote you when my Beloved & I are having our next latest & greatest 'discussion' about my keeping wood offcuts for sacrificial purposes.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Great information Tom
> 
> Love #17 . I have this feeling it's aimed at me , or maybe you guys are just making me paranoid lol


I have decided to spare you any "I" related comments. It too me awhile to get it done myself Took a really cold winter to convince me I HAD to do it.

Thanks all for the nice comments. I like to post this for newbies from time to time, but I always warn you that you've maybe read it before. I keep polishing it up, so its in pretty tight shape now. I do a lot of writing, was a jourrnalist for a decade and can't help myself when the keyboarrd sings its sweet song.

Tom


----------



## forsey (Nov 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Great advice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great write up Tom. When I read the reference to The Joint Book i did a little research on the Internet and Amazon seems to be the cheapest source. But I also found this reference to a very old book that's been reproduced on line: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/21531/21531-h/21531-h.htm I'm easily distracted. Anyway, I'm thinking about a project that will use some basic mortise and tenon joinery so I clicked in the index on " The Mortise and Tenon Joint". After scrolling through several pages my eyes glazed over. I never imagined that there could be so many different types, and uses, of mortise and tenon joinery. I'll never again use the phrase "simple" when discussing a joint. What could be simpler than a half lap, right? Wrong! Dozens of variations on that one too. 

So much to learn, so little time.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

old55 said:


> +1 What they all said Tom.


+1 :wink:


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> I
> Thanks all for the nice comments. I like to post this for newbies from time to time, but I always warn you that you've maybe read it before.
> 
> Tom


It's so worthwhile to read periodically for refreshing memories that may fade and cause problems.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike said:


> Lots of good information Tom. I whole heartedly agree that gathering as much information as possible leads to easier projects with better results. There is no substitute for practice on a project. I build a prototype from pine before working with more expensive wood. This shows you any unexpected problems with the design or methods you use. Better to screw up on inexpensive materials!


That's how I feel. I did find a book (used on Amazon of course) with all kinds of country projects in pine. Of course, some pine is better than others, Douglas Fir seems pretty good.

I've held off on really fine furniture projects because I just don't think I'm skilled enough to do it without screwing up hundreds of bucks worth of hardwood yet. But making it in pine first is a good idea.

I sure appreciate all the help you've given over the years!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

SimonHartropp said:


> Thanks Tom for compiling this wealth of advice.
> Each tip is worth about four years of experience....
> Simon
> p.s. I may quote you when my Beloved & I are having our next latest & greatest 'discussion' about my keeping wood offcuts for sacrificial purposes.


Thanks for the feedback. I don't know about quoting me. i try to stay out of domestic incidents, although one day my wife looked in my shop and asked when i was going to start making money with all the stuff. I replied, "about the same time you start making money from all your quilting stuff." I figured it out once, I have just recently spent as much on tools as she has on quilting. Ever price a Babylock quilting machine? More than my table saw, jointer, planer and sliding miter combined!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

forsey said:


> Great advice, thanks for sharing.


Hi, thanks and I hope it saves you some frustration. I remember getting so annoyed that things wouldn't be square, which is what prompted me to get that Wixey...although from time to time, I tried a little whiskey as well. :wink:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> +2...


Thanks James, from you that's a nice compliment. I admit, I stand in awe of you guys with all those years of experience under your belt. I've done a lot of home improvement stuff throughout my life, but only about 6-7 years of more serious woodwork.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Web Shepherd said:


> Great article, Tom ~ I have a folder on my hard drive named after you ... "Desert Rat Tom".
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob,

I was a newspaper man for a decade and do tend to write pretty comprehensive pieces. Just seems to me that it takes a bit to respond fully to some of the questions that come up. Fun to think of that folder name, the idea came to me one day when I looked in a mirror and thought that's how I look much of the time out here on the Mojave. Tom


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Barry747 said:


> Great write up Tom. When I read the reference to The Joint Book i did a little research on the Internet and Amazon seems to be the cheapest source. But I also found this reference to a very old book that's been reproduced on line: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/21531/21531-h/21531-h.htm I'm easily distracted. Anyway, I'm thinking about a project that will use some basic mortise and tenon joinery so I clicked in the index on " The Mortise and Tenon Joint". After scrolling through several pages my eyes glazed over. I never imagined that there could be so many different types, and uses, of mortise and tenon joinery. I'll never again use the phrase "simple" when discussing a joint. What could be simpler than a half lap, right? Wrong! Dozens of variations on that one too.
> 
> So much to learn, so little time.


I know exactly how you feel. I'm 72, died and was revived on an airplane 18 months ago and a mild heart attack early this year. Feeling pretty energetic still (thanks to a stent), but it is clear that I will never master woodworking in whatever time I have left.

That joint book really inspires me, but I have learned only to look at what I want to make in it for the same reason, glazing over from too much information. 

One project I've been thinking about is making a couple of sets worth of theater flats for the local playhouse, and it is all about lap joints. When I was a kid, we made these with 1/4 ply triangles on the corners and rails, but you couldn't fold them back on themselves that way when you hinged two flats together. With lap joints, you can. Not much room backstage for flats. Mine will have doors and windows, which will mean a bit more complex joinery for those pieces.

Tom


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Barry747 said:


> Great write up Tom. When I read the reference to The Joint Book i did a little research on the Internet and Amazon seems to be the cheapest source. But I also found this reference to a very old book that's been reproduced on line: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/21531/21531-h/21531-h.htm I'm easily distracted. Anyway, I'm thinking about a project that will use some basic mortise and tenon joinery so I clicked in the index on " The Mortise and Tenon Joint". After scrolling through several pages my eyes glazed over. I never imagined that there could be so many different types, and uses, of mortise and tenon joinery. I'll never again use the phrase "simple" when discussing a joint. What could be simpler than a half lap, right? Wrong! Dozens of variations on that one too.
> 
> So much to learn, so little time.


The Joint Book has a LOT of clear, color illustrations, so it is much easier to follow than text. Tom :nerd:


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*New to wood working, but trying to learn*

I want to say to Tom, hope you are not offended by calling you Tom, as most the male cats I know are named Tom. 

I would like to tell you Sir, these 17 or so tips, will prove very valuable to any person who is just starting out as I am. Now when your age diminishes your abilities such as sight and muscle movements we must find new and easier ways to get the job done. We need all the help we can get to learn as quickly as we can. Life and time does not stand still for any man. I am going to steal this information and add it to my new Woodworking File. And I want to say Thank You.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Well thought out and excellent tips. This is great information for beginning woodworkers and us "seasoned" ones as well. I even like the order that you presented them in. I would loved to have had your list when I started woodworking a 100 years ago (seems like anyway). Well done.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Garyk said:


> Well thought out and excellent tips. This is great information for beginning woodworkers and us "seasoned" ones as well. I even like the order that you presented them in. I would loved to have had your list when I started woodworking a 100 years ago (seems like anyway). Well done.


Thanks. From someone with your experience, that means something. I sure do love woodworking.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I want to say to Tom, hope you are not offended by calling you Tom, as most the male cats I know are named Tom.
> 
> I would like to tell you Sir, these 17 or so tips, will prove very valuable to any person who is just starting out as I am. Now when your age diminishes your abilities such as sight and muscle movements we must find new and easier ways to get the job done. We need all the help we can get to learn as quickly as we can. Life and time does not stand still for any man. I am going to steal this information and add it to my new Woodworking File. And I want to say Thank You.


It is really wonderful to have the patience to work slowly and purposely instead of rushing at it as I did when much younger. You are right about getting older. Work smart, not hard has deep meaning these days. Glad this piece encouraged you. 

Interestingly, my consulting work is mostly for newbies to the profession. They're the ones who most need a hand up.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I to want to thank you Tom for putting together this list. It is veryt helpfull
Allen


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

firstmuller said:


> I to want to thank you Tom for putting together this list. It is veryt helpfull
> Allen


You're welcome.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> The Joint Book has a LOT of clear, color illustrations, so it is much easier to follow than text. Tom :nerd:


Tom, I'm 70 with arthritis in my hands so I'm guessing that my time is limited for woodworking too. I hope to get another 10+ years out of it but, who knows. I also got a brand new stent a couple of months ago. Fortunately it wasn't the result of a heart attack. Long story that no one is interested in hearing but i'm fine now. Other than those two things i'm relatively healthy.

In terms of The Gutenberg reference it wasn't as a "How to" recommendation. The variety and number of joints depicted in that book just blew my mind, not that it takes much these days, and I wanted to share it with other woodworkers. 

For me, I prefer videos when learning how do something new, followed by pictures and, lastly, text. I do have a fairly thick set of binders stuffed with articles torn from woodworking magazines along with printouts of pictures and articles of things I've found online. For example, I've been struggling with trying to create a miter joint for a jewelry box I want to make for my granddaughter. I've tried the table saw set to 45 degrees, and the router with a lock miter bit and a 45 degree chamfer bit. I just can't get it right although I've had some success with the lock miter. I don't own a hand plane so no way to fix it with a shooting board. I do feel like an idiot but I'll probably keep trying. However, on Tuesday I found a box online and a video of one with full height legs in the corners that uses biscuits for joinery. I think I'm in love. I don't have a plate joiner but I do have a slot cutter for my router. That I can do, so I'll make the box using biscuits so I can give it to her then go back and figure out what i'm doing wrong with the miter.

Sorry for the long story. I do like what I see for The Joint Book and will probably buy a copy.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great article, Tom...loved reading it...easy read all the way to the end.

Thanks for sharing...

BTW...I like The Joint Book also...great quick reading, lots of pictures, easy explanations, etc...


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Beginners Need Help*

Tom, This is the second time I have written. We and I say we, thinking that I am not the only beginner here, This information pays in many ways. 1st. is Safety, 2nd. If the the wheel is made and rolling, don't throw stones at the spokes. Many times of late, I have gone to the net for help. I find the forum one of the very places to look 
Thanks Again, Tagwatts1


----------



## Alex161 (Aug 14, 2014)

Excellent write up Tom. Many of the things you have said, I have done, but still learning as I've only been at it for a couple of years and I'm 74 now. www.badgerwoodcrafters.co.uk Thanks for the help.

Alex UK


----------



## shadetre (May 29, 2013)

Thank you for the very well written article. I am printing it out to keep handy in the shop. I am far too guilty of not using my masks and air cleaner for 'just a small job'. Perhaps having these posted near my tools will be enough to keep me on track out there. I retired a few months back and am spending a lot more time there these days.


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Excellent article. As a newbie (to wood working - but a degreed machinist) I found the entire article beneficial and on point. Thanks for taking the time to write an article to help make our craft/hobby better and safer.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Words of Wisdom - thanks for a really great article.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Alex161 said:


> Excellent write up Tom. Many of the things you have said, I have done, but still learning as I've only been at it for a couple of years and I'm 74 now. Boxes ofBadger Woodcrafters Thanks for the help.
> 
> Alex UK


Malcolm, I looked at your web site and I am very impressed with your band saw boxes. The variety of woods you use along with the unique designs are truly things of beauty. 

I, too, am retired and a woodworking hobbyist, and I have begun looking into selling some of my work to support the hobby. Woodworking is not inexpensive. If I can earn enough to pay for the wood and buy a new tool every once in a while i'd be a happy camper. 

I'm into cutting boards and went to a couple of craft fairs last weekend to see what's being shown in my area and how it's priced. The three predominant items I found were cutting boards, band saw boxes and turned bowls. I'm not a turner but was fascinated by the band saw boxes. A few of the boxes were similar to yours but nowhere near your variety and design. I purchased a band saw, a Grizzly 14", a couple of years ago and I watched the Alex Snodgrass video several times. I then made my first band saw box. It wasn't bad for a first attempt but I struggle trying to follow the line. After that i moved on to other things, mostly for my 8 grandkids, but told my wife that, someday, i'd make more band saw boxes. 

I've traded some posts with Henry (Router Forums - View Profile: rrrun) and he's been kind enough to share his experience selling cutting boards. One thing I learned from him is that you need a wide variety of whatever you're selling since everyone has different tastes. Although I doubt that i'd be able to match your boxes for quality and design, you have inspired me to get back to the band saw and practice. Out of curiosity, what blade do you usually use to make your boxes?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

shadetre said:


> Thank you for the very well written article. I am printing it out to keep handy in the shop. I am far too guilty of not using my masks and air cleaner for 'just a small job'. Perhaps having these posted near my tools will be enough to keep me on track out there. I retired a few months back and am spending a lot more time there these days.


I had the same problem not wearing the mask sometimes. I recently rearranged my shop so my mask is really handy, so it is now easy to grab them, so I actually do wear them more now. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Some advice for those thinking about doing craft shows:

1. It gets real hot, real fast doing outdoor shows in the summer. At a minimum, a tent is a must. Fans are nice.

2. Indoor shows cost more for space but generally are more profitable. People like to shop in air conditioned places.

3. If you price your work too low it doesn't sell well. Don't be afraid to make a decent profit on your work. Don't give it away.

4. If you can, invest in a web site. Shows provide exposure but an avenue for the "lookers" to order after the fact is profitable, people like to shop on line and you can get low cost web sites and PayPal without a lot of effort.

5. Walk around and look at the busy sites to see what they "are doing right". Display, lights & etc. Visit shows you don't work to learn.

6. DO NOT COPY OTHER CRAFTER'S WORK. That is a cardinal sin at shows. Come up with original ideas. Don't allow pictures of your work.

7. Do better work than the other guy. We are professionals (yes you are) show it in your work.

8. Try to come up with something new for each show. Last years ideas are usually dead. Have one inexpensive item for kids. We did train whistles for a dollar. I could make them in batches and you heard them all over the show, no profit but the kids are attached to adults.

9. TAKE CREDIT CARDS or you will loose sales (include the costs in your pricing). An inexpensive battery run cash register helps reduce paperwork.

10. Enjoy the show and make new friends, that is half of the fun. BUY from other vendors. Christmas, birthday's & etc. and they will buy from you. We bartered with the food guys and never went hungry. Our favorite show had us between the ice cream and the Philly sandwich guy's at a October fest. Beer, & polka music increases sales. Share ideas with other vendors (technique's, supply sources & etc.) it has pay back and you LEARN from others.

We did shows for a number of years and thoroughly enjoyed it. IT IS MORE WORK THAN MOST PEOPLE THINK. If you don't enjoy doing shows QUIT. A bad attitude is a drag on those vendors around you and hurts their sales. If others complain to the show sponsor you will not be asked to return next year. Sugarloaf (N.E shows - google it) is the craft show jewel. If you get an invitation from them YOU have arrived. Be warned, You MUST not run out of stock at a big show like Sugarloaf or you loose your invitation. Tough to have enough stock for 10 to 14 days. We did shows that required you to reserve your place for the following year during the current show. Some are almost impossible to earn a place in but keep trying. The biggest tip is --Enjoy the experience !!


----------



## jkimlin (Sep 14, 2015)

Very helpful Tom Thankyou


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Lots to try and learn*

Tom, I am old and dumb. But your article is exactly the type of information I need. It is very well written and easy to read. I want say

THANK YOU


----------



## Umpire.20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well done, Tom. I'm not exactly new at this game, but your suggestions are very good for both new and old.


----------



## New kid (Dec 29, 2013)

*Great post*

Thank you for this great post. As a wanna-a-be beginner this is one of the most useful post I have read. Wood working can be quite intimidating.(Especially when I go to my local shop and the guy tells me to "Just go home and have your husband show you." :| 
After reading this post I am inspired to make movable cabinets for some of my tools. Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum New Kid.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

New kid said:


> Thank you for this great post. As a wanna-a-be beginner this is one of the most useful post I have read. Wood working can be quite intimidating.(Especially when I go to my local shop and the guy tells me to "Just go home and have your husband show you." :|
> After reading this post I am inspired to make movable cabinets for some of my tools. Thanks.


New Kid glad you finally posted. I promise no one here will tell you go ask your husband. If you need help with your cabinets we will be glad to help just ask.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

New kid said:


> Thank you for this great post. As a wanna-a-be beginner this is one of the most useful post I have read. Wood working can be quite intimidating.(Especially when I go to my local shop and the guy tells me to "Just go home and have your husband show you." :|
> After reading this post I am inspired to make movable cabinets for some of my tools. Thanks.


 @New kid Getting started is kind of intimidating, and when someone gives you advice like that, well, find somewhere else to get your tools and stuff. My wife would kill me for a remark like that. I'm glad you were inspired to make some stands for your tools. It is a great way to get started, and what I learned doing that served me well for most of my projects since.

My wife paints so I have become a frame maker. Most of my projects are pretty practical. Glad you could join in the group, I think you'll really like it here. Ask lots of questions, we all love to respond to them.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*!7 by Tom*

Tom, I hope not to offend you, by calling you Tom, as i really do not know you. 

When you are such a novice as I am with wood working, all the information I can get and understand I appreciate. This article, you have written is so well done and contains so much information that I need. I thank you and hope you continue to post items similar to this in the future. I have copied the complete article and put it in my library that is going in my new tiny wood shop. 

Just a great job,

Thank You


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Tagwatts Thanks. I really like to do practical things. Lousy at writing fiction, but my how-tos aren't bad. I think it is important to try to extend yourself with progressively more demanding projects. Each time you do one, you learn something you can bring to the next project. I think if I had to do some things over, I'd make sure I had a good block plane much earlier, and a set of very high quality chisels and diamond sharpeners. One other important lesson was that you can use tape rules for outside dimensions, but you have to have story sticks or hand fit for inside dimensions. I'd use the block plane for exact fitting of inside pieces. At any rate, have a nice Christmas.


----------



## WoodCritter (Feb 23, 2014)

Great write-up Tom. Sage advice not only for a beginner, but for veteran woodworkers as well.
Thanks


----------

